# Hutches and slugs



## #1twin (Jun 8, 2008)

This is some of my best bottles on top and junk underneath them[]

 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## LC (Jun 9, 2008)

Now Now marvin , *there is no such thng as junk bottles*...........


----------



## #1twin (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah you are right LC. Kind of like that third from the right, on the back row, third shelve. It is a screw top bottle shaped like a syrup bottle with a Budwieser eagle on the shoulder??????? Never have figured that one out[8|][8|]
 Thanks ,  Marvin


----------



## madman (Jun 11, 2008)

hey marvin, ive seen that syrup bottle, its a cotton club barley malt, table syrup  produced by anheuser busch, there was a 40s jar on ebay today, must have brought it back in the 70s mike


----------



## #1twin (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Mike,  I certainly appreciate the info on that one. I've been very curious about it for a long time.  Thanks again,  Marvin


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 13, 2008)

Can you give us a close up of the top shelf?


 Thanks, 

 PD


----------



## #1twin (Jun 16, 2008)

Will do Penn Digger. I'll try to get it in here soon. Thanks for looking.  Marvin


----------

